# Mal wieder ein ATI problem ;)

## Nidhoegger

Servus und entschuldigt, falls das Thema schon sehr oft aufgetaucht ist, aber ich probier mich nun schon seit 2 Tagen daran meine ATI Radeo X1950 zum laufen zu bekommen.

Ich hab zuerst das Gentoo X Config Howto gemacht. Da gab es erste probleme.

```
Xorg -configure
```

erzeugt eine Config, die meinen screen einfach ausgehen lässt und das system friert ein.

```
xorgconfig
```

erzeugt eine config (habe die hsync und vsync mit einem tool unter knoppix ermittelt), die meinen screen zwar anbleiben lässt (LED bleibt grün), jedoch auch nur einen schwarzen screen erzeugt und den PC einfrieren lässt. jetzt hab ich einfahc mal die config von knoppix genommen und siehe da! es funktioniert. allerdings ohne 3d beschleunigung. Nun hab ich das Gentoo ATI Howto zur hand genommen, meinen kernel so konfiguriert wie es da stand (mit ausnahme von [ ] SUPPORT FOR FRAMEBUFFER DEVICES, da ich diese option nicht gefunden habe). dann lade ich mit

```
modprobe via-agp

modprobe fglrx
```

AGP und den treiber (habe in der config UseInternalAGPGART auf no) und das system friert wieder bei einem schwarzen screen komplett ein.

Kann mir da einer helfen?

Ich bin ein Gentoo anfänger, also wäre es mir recht, wenn es mir verständlich erklärt wird  :Wink:  bin für jede hilfe dankbar.

MfG Nidhoegger

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Moved from Desktop Environments to Deutsches Forum (German).

Welcome to Gentoo

I've most your post to our German forum, since you appear to write in German

Please post in English in the main forums

----------

## Nidhoegger

keiner ne antwort oder wenigstens ne idee?

----------

## Dragonix

Zeig mal deine xorg.conf, ...

Und welchen fglrx verwendest du?

----------

## Nidhoegger

erstmal danke für die antwort.

xorg.conf (wie gesagt, von knoppix)

```

# Auto-generated by KNOPPIX mkxf86config

Section "ServerLayout"

# PS/2 Mouse not detected

# Serial Mouse not detected

# compiz, beryl 3D-Support with DRI & Composite

   Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice    "USB Mouse" "CorePointer"

   Option       "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

# Additional fonts: Locale, Gimp, TTF...

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/latin2/75dpi"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/latin2/100dpi"

# True type and type1 fonts are also handled via xftlib, see /etc/X11/XftConfig!

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Speedo"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/PEX"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"

   FontPath     "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/truetype"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/latex-ttf-fonts"

EndSection

Section "Module"

# Comments: see http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=346408

#   Load  "extmod" # This is okay, but if you look into "man xorg.conf" you'll find option NOT to include DGA extension with extmod, and for a good reason.. DGA causes instability as it access videoram without consulting X about it.

#   Load  "speedo" # Speedo fonts, this module doesn't exist in Xorg 7.0.17

# The following are deprecated/unstable/unneeded in Xorg 7.0

#       Load  "ddc"  # ddc probing of monitor, this should be never present, as it gets automatically loaded.

#   Load  "GLcore" # This should be never present, as it gets automatically loaded.

#       Load  "bitmap" # Should be never present, as it gets automatically loaded. This is a font module, and loading it in xorg.conf makes X try to load it twice.

   Load  "dbe" # Double Buffering Extension, very important.

   Load  "dri" # This shouldn't be available choice if user has selected driver vga, vesa or nv.

   Load  "glx" # GLX Extension.

   Load  "freetype" # Freetype fonts.

   Load  "type1"  # Type 1 fonts

   Load  "record" # Developer extension, usually not needed

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option       "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "CoreKeyboard"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "de"

   Option       "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Serial Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "Microsoft"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

   Option       "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option       "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option       "SendCoreEvents" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "PS/2 Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Option       "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option       "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option       "SendCoreEvents" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "USB Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

 # DDC-probed

 # DDC-probed

   # These are the DDC-probed settings reported by your monitor.

   # 1280x1024, 75.0Hz; hfreq=79.98, vfreq=75.03

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "CAP"

   ModelName    "CAP2262"

   HorizSync    31.0 - 83.0

   VertRefresh  56.0 - 76.0

   ModeLine     "1280x1024" 135.0 1280 1296 1440 1688 1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

   ModeLine     "1152x864" 108.0 1152 1216 1344 1600 864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync

   ModeLine     "1024x768" 78.8 1024 1040 1136 1312 768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

   ModeLine     "1024x768" 75.0 1024 1048 1184 1328 768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

   ModeLine     "800x600" 49.5 800 816 896 1056 600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

   ModeLine     "800x600" 50.0 800 856 976 1040 600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

   ModeLine     "800x600" 40.0 800 840 968 1056 600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

   ModeLine     "640x480" 31.5 640 656 720 840 480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

   ModeLine     "640x480" 31.5 640 656 696 816 480 481 484 504 -hsync -vsync

   ModeLine     "640x480" 25.2 640 648 744 784 480 482 484 509 -hsync -vsync

   ModeLine     "640x480" 43.2 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 -hsync +vsync

   ModeLine     "768x576" 35.0 768 792 872 976 576 577 580 597 -hsync +vsync

   ModeLine     "768x576" 42.9 768 800 880 992 576 577 580 601 -hsync +vsync

   ModeLine     "768x576" 45.5 768 808 888 1008 576 577 580 602 -hsync +vsync

   ModeLine     "768x576" 51.8 768 808 888 1008 576 577 580 605 -hsync +vsync

   ModeLine     "768x576" 62.6 768 816 896 1024 576 577 580 611 -hsync +vsync

   ModeLine     "800x600" 68.2 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 -hsync +vsync

   ModeLine     "1024x768" 113.3 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 -hsync +vsync

   ModeLine     "1152x864" 81.6 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 -hsync +vsync

   ModeLine     "1152x864" 119.7 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 -hsync +vsync

   ModeLine     "1152x864" 143.5 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 -hsync +vsync

   ModeLine     "1280x960" 124.5 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1001 -hsync +vsync

   ModeLine     "1280x960" 129.9 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 -hsync +vsync

   ModeLine     "1280x960" 179.0 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017 -hsync +vsync

   ModeLine     "1280x1024" 191.0 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 -hsync +vsync

   ModeLine     "1400x1050" 122.6 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1051 1054 1087 -hsync +vsync

   ModeLine     "1400x1050" 149.3 1400 1496 1648 1896 1050 1051 1054 1094 -hsync +vsync

   ModeLine     "1400x1050" 155.8 1400 1496 1648 1896 1050 1051 1054 1096 -hsync +vsync

   ModeLine     "1400x1050" 179.3 1400 1504 1656 1912 1050 1051 1054 1103 -hsync +vsync

   ModeLine     "1400x1050" 214.4 1400 1512 1664 1928 1050 1051 1054 1112 -hsync +vsync

   ModeLine     "1600x1200" 280.6 1600 1728 1904 2208 1200 1201 1204 1271 -hsync +vsync

   ModeLine     "1680x1050" 154.2 1680 1712 2296 2328 1050 1071 1081 1103

   ModeLine     "1920x1200" 193.2 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1204 1242 +hsync -hsync

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   ### Available Driver options are:-

# sw_cursor is needed for some ati and radeon cards

        #Option     "sw_cursor"

        #Option     "hw_cursor"

        #Option     "NoAccel"

        #Option     "ShowCache"

        #Option     "ShadowFB"

        #Option     "UseFBDev"

        #Option     "Rotate"

# auto-generated by KNOPPIX mkxorgconfig

#   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

#

# compiz, beryl 3D-Support with DRI & Composite

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   VendorName  "All"

   BoardName   "All"

   Option       "UseInternalAGPGART" "false"

   Option       "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"

   Option       "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

   Option       "EnablePageFlip" "true"

# This two lines are (presumably) needed to prevent fonts from being scrambled

   Option       "XaaNoScanlineImageWriteRect" "true"

   Option       "XaaNoScanlineCPUToScreenColorExpandFill" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Driver      "fglrx"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     16

   Option       "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

   Option       "DisableGLXRootClipping" "true"

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     1

      Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     4

      Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     8

      Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     15

      Modes    "1680x1050" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1680x1050" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1680x1050" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     32

      Modes    "1680x1050" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection

```

fglrx version:

```
Searching...      

[ Results for search key : ati-driver ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

 

*  x11-apps/ati-drivers-extra

      Latest version available: 8.32.5

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 57,132 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.ati.com

      Description:   Ati precompiled drivers extra application

      License:       ATI GPL-2 QPL-1.0

*  x11-drivers/ati-drivers

      Latest version available: 8.471.3

      Latest version installed: 8.471.3

      Size of files: 52,180 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.ati.com

      Description:   Ati precompiled drivers for recent chipsets

      License:       AMD GPL-2 QPL-1.0 as-is

```

und meine geladenen module:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

via_agp                10112  0 

fglrx                1748544  0 

snd_emu10k1           131936  0 

snd_rawmidi            20960  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_ac97_codec        108248  1 snd_emu10k1

ac97_bus                2880  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                73480  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_ac97_codec

snd_seq_device          6544  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi

snd_timer              19848  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          8592  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_util_mem            4416  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep               8200  1 snd_emu10k1

snd                    50408  7 snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_seq_device,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

```

Und hier noch die Xorg.0.log (ich hoffe das ist die richtige, habe auchnoch ein Xorg.8.log, falls ihr das sehen wollt sagen, dann post ichs auch noch)

habe es genopasted, weils sonst doch zu viel wird  :Wink:  http://rafb.net/p/r8Uqji77.html

----------

## Nidhoegger

hab jetzt auch mal versucht statt aticonfig-Monitor[0] den Monitor0 mit den ModeLines zu nehmen, aber selbes problem.

----------

